# Buying new truck. HELP!



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will buying a new or possible gently used vehicle soon. I am looking for osme opinions. Ive always driven Fords but am not opposed to other makes. 

I will be using this vehicle to commute back and forth to work and as a regular vehicle off work as well. I am looking for a nice comfortable ride with good longevity. I will put an average of 120 miles a day on the truck round trip back and forth to the office. I need something that can pull a decent sized boat and a a 16' enclosed trailer. If possible I would like to stick to 1/2 ton as I have a 02' f250 as well. It needs to get into the shop to fix an oil leak and some other small issues but should take care of any heavy towing I need. Sugestions? :ac550:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Tundra

Flame suit on, popcorn cooking... again...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

gigem87 said:


> Tundra
> 
> Flame suit on, popcorn cooking... again...


Lol I have been looking at Tundra's as well.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you're going to be disappointed at the towing capabilities any of these gas engines offer. I loved my tundra but hated the towing, fuel mileage, and fuel tank size. It was not a functional truck for me because I do pull trailers regularly and do actually use my truck bed to haul stuff weekly. I have enjoyed my 7.3 liter power stroke ford trucks. I enjoy my 2014 ford f250 diesel. I cannot bring myself to purchase a gm product for personal reasons. The cummins was a good engine but the trucks interior and exterior literally fell apart around the engine and clutch at 200,000 miles where the fords I own have not had that issue thus far to the same major degree. 
Might want to fix the diesel you have and run it unless you're looking at a little dodge diesel that might be able to tow better than the gasoline trucks of today. 
Disclaimer- these are my opinions. This man asked me for mine so I gave it to him. If yours are different that's fine with me...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I love my Crew Cab Chevy. And the last one had almost 300K miles on it.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

You're going to get 20 different answers here. I would drive em all and see what you like best...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I think you're going to be disappointed at the towing capabilities any of these gas engines offer. I loved my tundra but hated the towing, fuel mileage, and fuel tank size. It was not a functional truck for me because I do pull trailers regularly and do actually use my truck bed to haul stuff weekly. I have enjoyed my 7.3 liter power stroke ford trucks. I enjoy my 2014 ford f250 diesel. I cannot bring myself to purchase a gm product for personal reasons. The cummins was a good engine but the trucks interior and exterior literally fell apart around the engine and clutch at 200,000 miles where the fords I own have not had that issue thus far to the same major degree.
> Might want to fix the diesel you have and run it unless you're looking at a little dodge diesel that might be able to tow better than the gasoline trucks of today.
> Disclaimer- these are my opinions. This man asked me for mine so I gave it to him. If yours are different that's fine with me...


I have driven alot of them already. Just wanted to narrow the search this weekdn when I go to drive a few more and decide.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I think you're going to be disappointed at the towing capabilities any of these gas engines offer. I loved my tundra but hated the towing, fuel mileage, and fuel tank size. It was not a functional truck for me because I do pull trailers regularly and do actually use my truck bed to haul stuff weekly. I have enjoyed my 7.3 liter power stroke ford trucks. I enjoy my 2014 ford f250 diesel. I cannot bring myself to purchase a gm product for personal reasons. The cummins was a good engine but the trucks interior and exterior literally fell apart around the engine and clutch at 200,000 miles where the fords I own have not had that issue thus far to the same major degree.
> Might want to fix the diesel you have and run it unless you're looking at a little dodge diesel that might be able to tow better than the gasoline trucks of today.
> Disclaimer- these are my opinions. This man asked me for mine so I gave it to him. If yours are different that's fine with me...


What opinion??? LOL all you did was knock anything other than ford, without saying anything other than "I enjoy them" :rotfl:.

Hey buy a Chebby, I enjoy both of mine!!!!!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> What opinion??? LOL all you did was knock anything other than ford, without saying anything other than "I enjoy them" :rotfl:.
> 
> Hey buy a Chebby, I enjoy both of mine!!!!!!


And that was my opinion. Yours is different. Get over it. "lol"....


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

2014 F150 w/ ecoboost engine -- They are **** near giving them away now with all the rebates trying to clear the lots for the 2015's.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Personal Experiance with my Ford F150 4 door long bed Ecoboost 4X4 XLT:
Drive is amazingly comfortable. City I get close to 15MPG and Highway (under 75mph) I can get 20-21MPG. Just took the family (2 Adults, 3 children aged 8,3,and under 1) to Destin and it took us 14hrs one way. The ride was not bad at all and the bed was level with the roof of the cab with kid cr ap. 

I have towed everything from my 22' CC Bluewave (4,500+lbs) back and forth to Texoma several times (75 miles) and Rockport/POC (350 miles) with no issues. I also pull a 28' camper that weighs in around 5,500 Lbs and actually increase speed going up steep hills. Not something my previous 4.6L V8 would do...at times with that truck, I actually just hoped to make it to the top. 

I'm not a Chevy guy...at all. 3/4T or greater, it would be a Dodge Cummins. Toyota has a nice back seat and design, but milage is horrible, and I am sure we are one tactical nuke in the middle east from seieng $5.50/gal again. 

A close friend that has been a mechanic all his life, and his dad before him, has forwarned me to stay away from anything foreign just because of the repair cost and has said several times Ford's are lasting longer, with less problems, and cheaper repairs than anything else on the road right now. 

Whatever you go with, put air bags under the rear suspension. Well worth the pain. If you go with the F 150, take the time to find the 6.5' (long) bed. They are surprisingly hard to find. Also, spoil yourself with the Nav. system, heated/cooled seats, etc. I will never own another truck wihtout them, and I didn't want it to start with. 
Just shy of the King Ranch is the XLT version, and your not paying an extra $2,500 for leather you have to condition 2-3 times a year. Mine is going on 2 years old with 52K miles on it. 

My .02. Now I'll get the popcorn out.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Sorry...I also really like the way the child seat locks tie in. I feel very comfortable with my kids car seats in the back of that truck.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

cwbycrshr said:


> Personal Experiance with my Ford F150 4 door long bed Ecoboost 4X4 XLT:
> Drive is amazingly comfortable. City I get close to 15MPG and Highway (under 75mph) I can get 20-21MPG. Just took the family (2 Adults, 3 children aged 8,3,and under 1) to Destin and it took us 14hrs one way. The ride was not bad at all and the bed was level with the roof of the cab with kid cr ap.
> 
> I have towed everything from my 22' CC Bluewave (4,500+lbs) back and forth to Texoma several times (75 miles) and Rockport/POC (350 miles) with no issues. I also pull a 28' camper that weighs in around 5,500 Lbs and actually increase speed going up steep hills. Not something my previous 4.6L V8 would do...at times with that truck, I actually just hoped to make it to the top.
> ...


My company truck was a brand new 2013 F150 with the ecoboost 4x4 when I got it. The truck is really nice. This is at the top of my list.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Sorry...mine is a Lariat...not XLT. Headed to pick up my wifes Explorer XLT tomorrow. Sooo confused....hwell:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've got about 13K miles on my 2013 F150 EB. So far it is hands down the best, most comfortable day in day out truck I've ever owned and that includes 2 Super Duties. 

I tow something moderately heavy two or three times a month. It pulls 6000# without breaking a sweat and towing mileage is much better than a gas V8. I get 11-12 pulling 6000# at 70 on I10.

I'm currently averaging 15.6 in mixed driving and I have a pretty heavy foot. If you take it easy, you can get 16-17 pretty regularly. The fold up rear seat is another big bonus. Fold the rear seats up and you have a huge load floor inside the cab. 

I drove the new Tundra, New Dodge, and new Chevy. All were good trucks and far superior to my old truck. At the end of the day, the 6 year old current generation Ford was still a better all-around truck in my mind. Add to that the bargains they were giving and it was a no-brainer.

Regardless of what you choose it will be a good truck. Happy shopping.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

You know I am going to tell you go with a F-150 with the EcoBoost....no complaints from me!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

andre3k said:


> 2014 F150 w/ ecoboost engine -- They are **** near giving them away now with all the rebates trying to clear the lots for the 2015's.


Very true!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

JustSlabs said:


> You know I am going to tell you go with a F-150 with the EcoBoost....no complaints from me!


right at 6K miles on mine and I love my 2013 F150 FX2 Ecoboost. Having driven a Dodge 3/4 ton CTD for almost 8 years, it was a change going back to a half ton. But with what I didn't tow, and getting out of the diesel performance industry, it fit the bill.

I'll second the heated/cooled seat comment too......my favorite thing ever now.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Make the short drive to Sealy or call Curtis at Ryan Ford. You won't be disappointed.


----------

